# fridge not working on mains



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Hi all,
As the title says, it is ok on 12v and gas but won't click on to mains.
It's a thetford norcold in an ahorn motorhome. I think power is getting to it as the lights work...
Thanks!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I think you'll find that the lights work by 12v, so it may be worth checking the 240v fuse as a first step, or maybe a switch fault?

P&L


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Also check the voltage, if it alto select type fridge. If it is to low it will not select 240volt.

Andy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

And after you have checked as above the next thing is the element itself. If not tripping out the circuit breaker then is probably gone "open circuit" Check with a multimeter set to ohms. 


Trevor


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Blueflag said:


> Hi all,
> As the title says, it is ok on 12v and gas but won't click on to mains.
> It's a thetford norcold in an ahorn motorhome. I think power is getting to it as the lights work...
> Thanks!


Hi Blue

As already suggested it may well be that the mains heating element is faulty.

If you wish to check the fridge element take a look at the advice I gave a while back in this thread. Your fridge will not be exactly the same but it will give you a starter for ten.

Link to thread <<<

best of luck

Mike

P.S. Please note the disclaimer when you get there.... what it is saying is that I feel that you should not attempt a repair or do the investigation if you do not feel confident in your abilities. :wink: ( In other words don't blame me :lol: )


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies Guys, I've been computerless for a short while, hence my delay getting back.
I'll pop over to the storage place and check it out.
I'll keep you posted.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Well, after only 4 or 5 months delay, (long story) I got round to pulling the fridge out, the heating element is ok, however the circuit board at the back isn't!
I'm no spark, so be kind to me, a 5A fuse leading to the AC heating element has blown in the board but what looks like a capacitor (red 15mm diameter smartie shape) which is in line with the fuse has also blown, it's burned as though someone has put a match to the periphery, charring about 1/4 of it quite badly.
I'm capable of soldering in new components, but for the life of me I cant find anything that resembles the number on it relating to capacitors.
The number is 275L20
0409

Thatis how it appears on the side.

What on earth is it? Help!!
Cheers,
Mike
:?


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

The blown component turned out to me a Metal Oxide Varistor (MOV) which apparently, smoothes out voltage spikes. The new MOV cost me a few pence, I soldered it in, replaced the 5A fuse and voila! It works a treat
I deserve a VERY cold beer now.  
Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoy     

aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Well done for sticking in there and solving it, also for letting us know the outcome (even though you got there mainly by your own efforts!)
:wink:


----------

